# Some Recent Backyard Cooks!



## sawhorseray (May 20, 2021)

Here in beautiful Gilbert I've been staying busy out on the back patio, it's a year-round thing. Haven't fired up the offset in months, the Weber just makes everything so easy, and the BS flattop gets a ton of use. Ribeye dinner using the inverted Vortex, there's hickory chunks in just about every cook, I love hickory!






My Italian sausage with some beef and spinach ravioli






Vortex yardbird legs, do them about once a week, hard to beat






Experiment burger, 3/4 lb ground brisket patty, 1/4 lb my Canadian bacon, artichoke-spinach dip, and onions. Was pretty good!














Jumbo shrimp using the CI tray, perfect every time, was a great investment.











Philly cheesesteak, best reason to own a flattop griddle!






Rack of ribs, SnS, hickory, rubbed, naked all the way.
















Last nights leg-o-lamb, chain method and hickory, pulled at 133º, I was way happy!











Well that's about it for this run, tho I do have to fire up the offset soon for a porkbutt. Thanks for lookin' in, and y'all stay safe! RAY


----------



## Steve H (May 20, 2021)

Damn Ray! There's some fine meals!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 20, 2021)

Looks good. How do you like the black stone?


----------



## JLeonard (May 20, 2021)

Nice lineup there. I know what you mean about the Kettle. It is so dang versatile.  Gotta fire up the big smoker next week got a couple of big cooks to do. But just for us the kettle is the bomb.
Jim


----------



## PPG1 (May 20, 2021)

Rolling Rock.  Now that's a man with good taste


----------



## Colin1230 (May 20, 2021)

Beautiful plate shots Ray! And I'm guessing they tasted even better! Thanks for shootin' and sharin'.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 20, 2021)

You're eating real well, Ray.  That leg of lamb looks reallyyyyyyyyy good.  Cooked just the way I like it done.
Gary


----------



## R Blum (May 20, 2021)

Damn, now you got me going to the store for Rolling Rock.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 20, 2021)

Very nice, Ray....


----------



## smokeymose (May 20, 2021)

Wow what a bunch of tasty meals!
You must own an Asparagus farm. $3.49 a lb here. How do you cook it?


----------



## GATOR240 (May 20, 2021)

Those are some great looking eats Ray!  The beer is pretty good too!....orginally from my neck of the woods.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 20, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Damn Ray! There's some fine meals!



Thanks Steve, and thank you for the Like, I appreciate it! RAY




SmokingUPnorth said:


> Looks good. How do you like the black stone?



I absolutely love it! I see your post right above this one and the 22"er would be too small for you sounds like. It starts right up every time, and I far prefer the rear drain. For breakfast, burgers, and cheesesteaks they just can't be beat. I use mine 2-3 times a week tho I hardly ever cook inside, gets a little warmer here than most spots on the planet. RAY




JLeonard said:


> Nice lineup there. I know what you mean about the Kettle. It is so dang versatile.  Gotta fire up the big smoker next week got a couple of big cooks to do. But just for us the kettle is the bomb. Jim



Thanks Jim! I'm getting to the point I need to fire up the offset just to get some use out of it, same thing with the Pro 100 electric . For what I need the Weber does it all, and does everything really well. That lamb I smoked didn't eat up more that two bucks worth of coals doing the chain, that talks! Thank you for the Like Jim, I appreciate it. RAY




PPG1 said:


> Rolling Rock.  Now that's a man with good taste



Thank you, and thanks for the Like! RR's are the only brewsters we've had in the house for over 30 years, it was love  at first sip and I never looked back. RAY




Colin1230 said:


> Beautiful plate shots Ray! And I'm guessing they tasted even better! Thanks for shootin' and sharin'.



Thanks Colin! Seems the older I get the more important chowing down on food I like has become. Thank you for the Like Colin, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## JLeonard (May 20, 2021)

sawhorseray
 I know what ya mean. I have a nice gas grill that I'm giving to my son when he moves into his house. I just dont use it any more and its taking up space on the patio.
Jim


----------



## Torc (May 20, 2021)

Your burger made the UFO burger come to mind.


----------



## bbqbrett (May 20, 2021)

A lot of good looking food there.  I agree with the hickory as well, it's what I use the most.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 20, 2021)

All looks amazing! I definitely like the cast iron for the shrimp!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2021)

Wow!!
That's a lot of Tasty looking Vittles there, Ray!!
Awesome!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (May 20, 2021)

Fine assortment of good eats. And I am a  RR fan also.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 20, 2021)

Ray, everything looks great!  I agree on that CI shrimp tray, been using mine weekly, perfect every time.
Thanks for making me hungry for all of those fine meals, lol.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 20, 2021)

Wow Ray! It all looks excellent! Some great looking cooks!

So chain method...is that the same as snake or something different?

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (May 20, 2021)

All of those plates look great Ray ! Can't pick a fav but the steak and potatoes......yum yum


----------



## sawhorseray (May 20, 2021)

Torc said:


> Your burger made the UFO burger come to mind.



No idea what a UFO burger is, make one and post it up! RAY




kilo charlie said:


> All looks amazing! I definitely like the cast iron for the shrimp!



Thanks KC, the CI tray makes for the best shrimp we're ever had, and my wife is a proven authority. Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




Bearcarver said:


> Wow!! That's a lot of Tasty looking Vittles there, Ray!! Awesome!! Like. Bear



Thank you John! All we can do is post up what we cook, some like it, others who are less fortunate are always there to make fun of things, even some that grew up eating bugs, cats, and puppies!, Thanks for the Like Bear, I do appreciate it. RAY




Winterrider said:


> Fine assortment of good eats. And I am a  RR fan also.



Thanks WR! I believe RR if the finest beer money can buy, light, no bite, and brewed in the town Arnold Palmer grew up in. Thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




MJB05615 said:


> Ray, everything looks great!  I agree on that CI shrimp tray, been using mine weekly, perfect every time. Thanks for making me hungry for all of those fine meals, lol.



Thanks Mike! Seems we both know the CI tray is the premium way to go for shrimp grilled on the Q, just doesn't get any better. Thanks for the Like Mike! Hey, that rhymes! RAY




Brokenhandle said:


> Wow Ray! It all looks excellent! Some great looking cooks! So chain method...is that the same as snake or something different?
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan, no difference between the chain and the snake that I see, unless you are trying to eat one! Thanks for the Like Ryan, I do appreciate it. RAY





912smoker said:


> All of those plates look great Ray ! Can't pick a fav but the steak and potatoes......yum yum



Thanks 912, I can't argue with that! I gotta say, I've become almost addicted to Vortex yardbird, can't seem to get enough of the stuff. Thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2021)

Awesome cooks for sure.  I don't know how you cook in that heat thou


----------



## sawhorseray (May 20, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Awesome cooks for sure.  I don't know how you cook in that heat thou



Thanks Adam! I jump in the pool a half dozen times a day, can't live here without one. I couldn't live back east in all that snow and cold, I wear long pants only four months a year during the winter. After a little while you get used to the heat, really!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 20, 2021)

CI shrimp tray??? Can someone tell me where to find one? That looks like an awesome tool!


----------



## jcam222 (May 20, 2021)

Man Ray you’ve been a busy man!! All looks tasty!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2021)

Awesome cooks Ray, that all looks top notch!


----------



## xray (May 21, 2021)

Cooks look great Ray! I’d belly up to all of them and then do a giant cannonball into the pool to cool off.

It hit 90 here yesterday for the first time this year. It definitely feels miserable at first until you get used to it.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2021)

Looks like some good eating there!
Al


----------



## sandyut (May 21, 2021)

that all looks great man.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 21, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> CI shrimp tray??? Can someone tell me where to find one? That looks like an awesome tool!



Here you go, works perfect every time. RAY

Amazon.com: Outset 76375 Shrimp Cast Iron Grill and Serving Pan: Home & Kitchen




jcam222 said:


> Man Ray you’ve been a busy man!! All looks tasty!!



Nah, not busy, just retired Jeff! Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome cooks Ray, that all looks top notch!



Thanks WHB, and thank you for the Like, much appreciated! RAY




xray said:


> Cooks look great Ray! I’d belly up to all of them and then do a giant cannonball into the pool to cool off. It hit 90 here yesterday for the first time this year. It definitely feels miserable at first until you get used to it.



Thanks Joe! One of the greatest joys in life is jumping into the pool and having your dog follow you right after. I bet little Enzo would love having a pool to cool off in, we had a little one in CA when Bob was a puppy, couldn't keep him out of it. Thanks for the Like Joe, I do appreciate it.




SmokinAl said:


> Looks like some good eating there! Al



Thanks Al, and thank you for the Like, I appreciate it! RAY




sandyut said:


> that all looks great man.



Thanks Dave, and thanks for the Like, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (May 21, 2021)

Nice looking grub for sure . I got my Blackstone out after a year of no use . 
Used it 8 days in a row now . 
I agree the kettle makes some great meals . 
Nice work on all of that .


----------



## smokin peachey (May 21, 2021)

Hot Dog! Looks like a few home runs for sure!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 21, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice looking grub for sure . I got my Blackstone out after a year of no use . Used it 8 days in a row now . I agree the kettle makes some great meals . Nice work on all of that .



Thanks Rich! It's pretty much your fault I've got a itch for a 26"er, soon I'll need to scratch it. RAY




smokin peachey said:


> Hot Dog! Looks like a few home runs for sure!



Thanks Peach, that means a lot to me coming from you! Hope you're doing well and enjoying the good weather. RAY


----------



## bigfurmn (May 21, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## disco (May 21, 2021)

Wow! That is some stellar food! Big like!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 21, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Thank you!



You are quite welcome Bigfurm! Follow the directions and it'll produce the best shrimp you've ever eaten. RAY




disco said:


> Wow! That is some stellar food! Big like!



Thank you Disco! Your compliment makes my evening, and thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## bigfurmn (May 22, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> You are quite welcome Bigfurm! Follow the directions and it'll produce the best shrimp you've ever eaten. RAY


Took a bit of searching but finally found a website that had them! Ordered!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 22, 2021)

A bunch of nice lookin' cooks there buddy!

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## uncle eddie (May 22, 2021)

Scrolling through the pics...the chicken drumsticks made me pause and my mouth water.  I think that was my fave of the bunch!

I also use the same cast iron shrimp tray - perfect every time is correct.  I need to get another one because one is not enough!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 22, 2021)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> A bunch of nice lookin' cooks there buddy! BIG LIKE! John



Thanks amigo! I'll be swinging back into action today, got to get the offset ready for a rack of spares tomorrow, it's been sitting idle too long. Thanks for the Like John, much appreciated! RAY




uncle eddie said:


> Scrolling through the pics...the chicken drumsticks made me pause and my mouth water.  I think that was my fave of the bunch! I also use the same cast iron shrimp tray - perfect every time is correct.  I need to get another one because one is not enough!



Thanks Eddie! I seem to be doing yardbird legs at least once a week as of late, that Vortex make them perfect every time, and it's just so darned easy to pull off. With just the two of us one tray is plenty, I like to do jumbos @ 15 to the pound. Thanks for the Like Eddie, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 24, 2021)

Hallelujah! What a great bunch of good cooks man! Nice work all around Ray.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 24, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 497374
> 
> 
> Hallelujah! What a great bunch of good cooks man! Nice work all around Ray.



Thank you John! Looks like they might have smoked up some fine chicken and ribs after that revival, wish I was there! Thanks for the Like amigo, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2021)

Sorry I'm late on this but man what a great looking batch of cooks. You doing the belly wobble?

Warren


----------

